# AEG Minisemi Midisemi



## Dotzi (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde im Internet keine Infos über folgende Antriebe bzw. deren Komponenten.


```
[FONT=Calibri]Baugruppe                                                  [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]Bestellnummer[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Midisemi LOGIDYN 2[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Ein-Aus-Überwachung                               [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.069 608[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Stromversorgung +/- 15 / 60V                  [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.040 967[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Steuersatz STD 3.6 50Hz L                         [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.059 319[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Adaptiv-Regler                                            [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.051 320[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]FUN-Regler                                                  [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]470.001 109[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Umschaltautomatik                                  [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.048 374[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Acht- Verstärkerkarte                               [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.084 079[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Relaiskarte                                                 [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.044 288[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Minisemi 4. Generation 380/20.4+GO [/FONT][FONT=Calibri]029.050 473[/FONT]
```
 
Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich Infos über so alte Kisten finde?

Gruß

Christian


----------



## tom_x (7 Dezember 2010)

Den Service für alte AEG-Kisten übernimmt CONVERTEAM. http://www.converteam-service.de/converteam/en/service_de/service_de.htm Frag doch einfach mal nach.


----------



## Dotzi (7 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Info, aber ich suche einfach nur die Handbücher.


----------



## tom_x (8 Dezember 2010)

AEG T&D >> ALSTOM >> CONVERTEAM, deshalb würde ich da mal nachfragen. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## holgermaik (14 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Dotzi.
Für einige Karten habe ich ein wenig. Was möchtest du denn wissen? Die Unterlagen sind leider per Patent mit Copyright versehen.
Wenn du was offizielles sucht wäre Converteam Niederlassung Berlin eventuell was. dort gibt es noch ein paar alte AEG'ler.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Dotzi (14 Dezember 2010)

Das Handbuch zum Minisemi 4. Generation 380/20.4+GO 029.050 473 wäre Klasse. Von Siemens kann man ja auch alles downloaden. Ich will die alte Kiste ja nicht nachbauen, sondern nur verstehen únd einstellen.


----------



## holgermaik (15 Dezember 2010)

Ich schau mal ob es dabei ist. Bin allerding erst nächste Woche wieder in der Firma. Hoffe das reicht.
Grüsse
PS. Bereite dir oder deinem Kunden doch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk und trenn dich von dem alten Teil.


----------

